# T8 Fixture opinions



## dobie832 (Aug 4, 2007)

I am looking for a T8 fixture that will handle 3 to 4 T8 bulbs.
The only one I have found so far is the All Glass that accomodates 3 bulbs but the reflectors dont seem too good.

Any ideas?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

you need to go industrial shop light for multi-bulb t8. google them online and find your local rep for one you like. reflectors will suck though so you may want to make your own with one of the AH supply retrofit reflector kits or similar. though by the time you buy everything, you are probably better off just buying a tek or other t5ho fixture.


----------



## dobie832 (Aug 4, 2007)

I'd like to go with a combination of bulbs: Philips Aquarelle, ADV850, 6500K Daylight and a GE Aquaray 9325K.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

If you hunt around you should be able to find one of those 'industrial shop light's that's been
thrown away by a company once the balance dies. It's pretty easy after that to gut it and
put in an AH Supply kit as dhavoc said.

I'm not into buying shop lights I tend to find them laying around broken everywhere I go.

- Brad


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Is there good reflectors you can buy for t8 bulbs (that are cheap)? I am asking because I have two shop lights with 4 overdriven bulbs in them, but the shop light reflection sucks. Would it be very difficult to get new reflectors, re-mount the ballasts on my hood and junk the shop lights? I'm thinking I may be better off just getting a pc retro kit and it may not costs much more money???

Something like this in the US?....http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/aqu...el-lighting-192/juwel-lamp-reflectors-37.html


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Buying a kit would be easier. I haven't found a good reflector yet outside of AH Supply but you have to buy the full kit from them.

If it was me I'd build my own reflector(s) go look at AH Supplys website and look at "36 or 55 Watt Kits" link on the left and the
picture of there 162% Bright Kit design in the restrike section that's what you want in a reflector.

- Brad


----------



## dobie832 (Aug 4, 2007)

they dont show any 48" reflectors on ahsupply.com


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

dobie832 said:


> they dont show any 48" reflectors on ahsupply.com


I'd give them a call and explain what you have they should be able to ether offer a good
kit or put you in the right direction. I've talked to them twice and they've helped me out
allot.

- Brad


----------



## dobie832 (Aug 4, 2007)

very long distance call for me


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

You could try there e-mail address: [email protected] but I have no idea how well they respond or how quickly.

- Brad


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I just emailed AH supply this morning and they got back to me in a few hours! This might help....my message I sent to AH supply. 

Hi,
I have a 55 gallon that I am considering doing an upgrade in lights on. The tank is highly planted, has lots of "high light" requiring plants, and has co2 injection. What is your recommendation for this size of tank? Note: I do have a diy encolusure I built which can house the lights. I'm not sure the 2X55 watt kit is enough light, but is the 4X55 watt too much? 

Currently, I have 2 shop lights with 4 t8 bulbs(6700k) that are overdriven 2x on this 55 gallon tank. So, I'm getting nearly 4wpg with this set-up. The plants are growing good (maybe not excelent), so I'm not sure this upgrade to pc's would be worth my money. I know that shop lights provide really crappy light reflection, so is there a method you can recommend to improve the reflection with my t8 bulbs? For example, can I buy seperate reflectors for t8's and junk the shop light fixture, or is there something I can line the shop lights with to get better reflection? 

Hi Matt,

For what you're doing with this tank a 2x55w setup is not enough light. A 4x55w setup would work well but you'd probably not want to have them all on for the full photoperiod. You'd more likely find that what works best with the 4x55w setup is to have one 2x55w on for about 10 hours a day and the second set on for only about 5-6 hours sometime during that 10 hour period.

In you particular case, however, what I'd recommend is just replacing your front shoplight with a 2x55w. I think what you'd see is that the 2x55w would be better at getting light down to the shorter plants your have in the front. The shoplight should be fine for the taller plants in the back.

There's not likely to be much benefit in playing with your T8 reflectors. That white surface on most shoplights is actually a pretty reflective, and given the shape of most shoplights they usually end up being better reflectors that most aquarium reflectors you'd find (which are mostly of the flat top variety).

Regards,
Kim Bryant
A H Supply


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

helgymatt said:


> Is there good reflectors you can buy for t8 bulbs (that are cheap)? I am asking because I have two shop lights with 4 overdriven bulbs in them, but the shop light reflection sucks. Would it be very difficult to get new reflectors, re-mount the ballasts on my hood and junk the shop lights? I'm thinking I may be better off just getting a pc retro kit and it may not costs much more money???
> 
> Something like this in the US?....http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/aqu...el-lighting-192/juwel-lamp-reflectors-37.html


You could try reflective mylar or metal tape over the shop fixture. It will not be great but it is a cheap improvement over what you have now.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The point of a reflector is to capture the light from the back and sides of the bulb and redirect it towards the aquarium. Shop lights are designed to scatter that light over a large area, so are not very effective for use on an aquarium. You can easily make a better shaped reflector and attach it between the bulb and the shop light housing, which now serves as a reflector. The reflector will be shaped similar to a rain gutter, so a piece of aluminum rain gutter will work. Just cover the inside of it with 2 mil aluminized mylar to get good reflectivity. Now, turn the light on and look at the bulb and reflector and you will see the sides and bottom of the bulb in the reflector, indicating that it is directing the light in the same direction as the light from the top of the bulb. You don't need a scientifically shaped reflector for this to work.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

ahsupply tells me they do not supply 48' lengths of their reflectors.
I think I'd like to try something with T8 bulbs with miro 4 as dobie832 wants to do.
Any leads to suppliers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I ordered a reflector and Fulham Workhorse ballasts from Natural lighting .com.

The reflector is 48" by 9.5" Miro4 and was only $25
They have the best prices for Fulham Workhorse ballasts I've ever seen.


----------

